# Fender light not working



## Ernbar (Jun 13, 2021)

The fender light on my 41 Columbia is in very nice shape externally. Internally had some light surface rust and minor battery acid damage.  I sanded the battery contact points, cleaned and used new batteries and bulb but still it’s not lighting. The switch slides as it should with a positive click each way.

 I soaked the light body in Evaporust which removed the interior rust. I did the same thing for my Delta Torpedo light on my 46 Rollfast and it cleaned it out very nicely and gave me a working light in return. I air blew the light, cleaned and wiped things but still wouldn’t light up.

I feel the issue is with the switch that may have dirty contact points inside so Is it possible to carefully bend the tabs to open the switch? I don’t want to damage this 80 year old light therefore I ask for guidance. It would be great if I can get the light to work again.

I still have to polish the light with Flitz metal polish.









I also will need a replacement plastic lens.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2021)

Are you sure the bulb is good? V/r Shawn


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 13, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Are you sure the bulb is good? V/r Shawn



Yes, I tried several including the newer leds that work fine in my Delta light.


----------



## whizzerbug (Jun 13, 2021)

have you tried jumping the switch


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 13, 2021)

whizzerbug said:


> have you tried jumping the switch



Ok just did and the light works. So the switch is bad.
My next question is can the old switch be repaired or does a replacement even exist? I know repro lights were made back in the 90s for the 41 Superb reproduction bike.


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 13, 2021)

Took the switch apart and cleaned the copper or brass contacts and BINGO!!!




Now I need the repro plastic lens!


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 13, 2021)

Bummer, short lived victory. The issue is that the part in the switch that leads to the battery is loose and doesn’t make contact with the sliding tab. It held for a few minutes but failed pressed against the - battery post.
Looks like it needs a new switch then. So is there a switch available that can be adapted for this light?


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 13, 2021)

Well a very interesting turn in events.  I flipped the top part around and rotated the battery tab, then re installed it and works again, at least for now lol.


----------

